

Ask HN: How Open-Source libraries should be rewarded? - syldor

When using many open-source libraries in a corporate project, what is the best way to reward those underlying projects ? Should it be donations, what kind of amount and how to value the comparative importance of each library ?
======
hippich
In my opinion, there is no need for reward, but rather thinking hard how what
you do can be aligned with what library's users are missing, and contribute
that back. So essentially you are donating money, spent on paying developers
to work a bit to find more generic solution for a problem you are solving.

